# New 08 LeMond Jersey Fire Sale



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok guys, these were on the Trek website for 110.00 a couple of weeks ago. I was really after one before the whole Lemond/Trek deal hit the fan and now they are not even listed on the Trek site. This guy on Ebay must have scored the lot and is blowing them out for 35-37 bucks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/LeMond-Cycling-...yZ158991QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Got mine in the mail today and it is very nice, light fabric, good construction.


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

Got one for the wife - good quality jersey. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

I know is an old thread, but I got one these and they are nice quality jerseys.

I wish I could find more.

Now all I need is a Team Z jersey and my homage to Lemond is complete


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

meat tooth paste said:


> I know is an old thread, but I got one these and they are nice quality jerseys.
> 
> I wish I could find more.
> 
> Now all I need is a Team Z jersey and my homage to Lemond is complete


How are these sized relative to say Castelli, Voler, or PI jerseys? With Castelli and Voler, I wear Large, but with PI, I take a Medium. Thanks.


----------

